# Man goes to a pyschiatrist...



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

...wearing clingfilm trousers.

The Pyschiatrist says:

Well, I can clearly see your nuts.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

:lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

Same man attends the doctors with a steering wheel attached to his groin...on entering the room he states," Doc, can you do anything with this,... its driving me nuts ",

boooo


----------

